# Dutch oven cobbler recipe



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know we had a thread get a little hijacked last summer that moved to this topic, but I wanted to make one just for this purpose to see if I should tweak old faithful. This is certainly the most simple cobbler recipe in the world, except that it is now a little difficult to find the final ingredient:
1 can of sliced peaches, I usually slice them into thirds again.
1 box of yellow cake mix.
1 can of red cream soda.

Done in that order with no mixing or stirring involved. Cooked for about 40 minutes or until the mix is now cooked. I have made a few other recipes, but none of them get the praise that this one gets and it does not have the 8 lbs of butter like many do. So, let's hear yours!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

OK were going to try this tonight :EAT: 

I'll let you know how it goes.
BTW, this will be my second attempt at dutch oven -)O(- 

thanks Huge


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No report yet Rick? j/k
The one lesson that I have learned the hard way even though it is point #1 in every book about the DO is low and slow. Don't get in a hurry, it is meant to be done slowly. Don't get too much heat on bottom. I forget the exact formula, but I use 14-17 briquettes on top and only 8 on bottom. That may be too many on top for some recipes, but works great on this cobbler recipe. I hope you like it. The older I get, whopping 34 now, the more I like figuring out the recipes and taking time to get it right.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

My favorite is a Peach Cobbler but I do it a little different than the above one. Take 1 lg can of sliced paches and drain the juice out into a mixing bowl. Place the peaches in the dutch oven. Mix a box of yellow cake mix, 2 eggs, and the peach juice up into a consistant batter. Pour the batter on to the peaches that are in the dutch oven. Cook till done. Serve with Ice Cream.

Note: you will need more coals on top than bottom so that the cake raises and browns just right.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Well hear it is, I have a little practicing to do, but it was still great.
Sorry about the late report, but my internet was on the blink.

[attachment=2:ije6vchr]setup.JPG[/attachment:ije6vchr][attachment=1:ije6vchr]almost done.JPG[/attachment:ije6vchr][attachment=0:ije6vchr]time to eat.JPG[/attachment:ije6vchr]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad, the red cream would make it all kind of pink, but it works with sprite just fine too. Looks like you have all of the right gadgets anyways.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

been searching for easy dutch oven cobbler recipes. So why the cream soda???


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

To make it pink. Works with Cactus Cooler, Squirt, 7Up, Sprite, Mellow Yellow, Sierra Mist... etc.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

why does it need to be pink? The illusion of medium rare?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> why does it need to be pink? The illusion of medium rare?


Because real men aren't afraid to eat pink cobbler.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

'Cause peaches are juicy and pink in the middle. :shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have always added the sprite... will have to try the cream soda though...regular and red!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

For the Chocolate Lovers put ingredients in the dutch oven in the following order:

Two cans cherry pie filling
1/2 bag nestle toll house chocolate chips
1 devils food cake mix
1 can of regular coke

cook until cake is done 20-30 minutes.

top with whip cream and you are good to go.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

scoutm said:


> For the Chocolate Lovers put ingredients in the dutch oven in the following order:
> 
> Two cans cherry pie filling
> 1/2 bag nestle toll house chocolate chips
> ...


Or Dr. Pepper.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Resurrected. Even better than whooped cream (as it is pronounced where I come from), home made ice cream. Very possibly the best dessert anywhere or at least in the ball park. 
No clue why red cream, just the way my scout leader taught me. I am sure that there are dozens of alternatives. I sometimes dont want to buy a 12 pack to get and often wind up with sprite. Certainly not as cosmetically pleasing, but tastes just about as good.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well I will give it a whirl over labor day weekend! The hunt is on for red cream soda in the mean time.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Resurrected. Even better than whooped cream (as it is pronounced where I come from), home made ice cream. Very possibly the best dessert anywhere or at least in the ball park.
> No clue why red cream, just the way my scout leader taught me. I am sure that there are dozens of alternatives. I sometimes dont want to buy a 12 pack to get and often wind up with sprite. Certainly not as cosmetically pleasing, but tastes just about as good.


do you strain the canned peaches?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> do you strain the canned peaches?


In one word - no.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love these threads.

The only thing I know about Dutch oven cooking is how to eat it.

good stuff

.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

My favorite is a mixed bag of strawberry's and raspberry's, strawberry cake mix, and squirt. Mmmm, I love cobbler.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the instructions, this was my first attempt at Dutch Oven cobbler.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how big of cans do you use? I used two fat ones and it was way too much but I cracked the lid a bit and let it evaporate for awhile. It was delicious! and I see now why you use red cream soda, great color and tasty, thanks for the recipe! and I found my red cream soda at fresh market, Barqs makes it.... and I seasoned my dutch with crisco on the barbecue 5 times and it turned out great, not a bit of stick at all to it, clean up was a breeze.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

tried a batch at home tonight, prob shoulda let it go a bit longer but people were hungry and they didn't seem to mind!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I made a batch earlier in the week, no pics so I wasn't going to post but it was good enough I think I will.
I wanted something that isn't so darn sweet so I used yellow cake mix, peaches in lite syrup and ginger ale. It was just sweet enough and I liked the ginger ale tang.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Golf, that may have just been a minute or two early, but nothing wrong with that one. Good work guys! Crazy something so good is so easy, just add the liner, aluminum, not paper and you are even done cleaning. I find the paper ones tear to easy when you are serving out of it and defeats the purpose of the liner.


----------

